# In need help in my career choice



## RomanticRubbish

Hi everyone,

I'm having lots of trouble earning money in my chosen field of study, music. I feel like I lack direction, and that I need someone to help point me in the right direction, so here I am in hope that someone here might have a few words of advice.

So here's my story in short: I play piano, but not well enough to be a concert musician or even an accompanist (due to a hand injury). I have a Masters in Music Theory, but evidently that counts for nada, because if you want to teach at the university level you need a Phd, and they don't teach Music Theory at grade school. I don't want to get a PhD because my experience as a Master's student was really awful, physically and emotionally.

Speaking of grade school, I also have the option to get a teacher certification, but I loathe the idea of teaching band for the rest of my life (I do not like band music), plus the idea of taking 2 years of education courses sounds really boring to me. I hope I don't sound picky; it's just that I think my specific talents would be misplaced as a band teacher.

I often wonder if maybe I'm not thinking outside of the box. Like, maybe there are other options for me aside from teaching? I always dreamt of being a composer, yet I lack the confidence and I certainly don't have the skills to compose for film, which is where the money seems to be now. I consider myself very talented, and I definitely have a passion for music. I'm very disappointed with the fact that all that work I put into getting a Masters has come to nothing. 

Any ideas would be appreciated. I will read all of your responses. Thank you.


----------



## Lunasong

_RomanticRubbish_,
My condolences on your hand injury and your horrible experience as a student. You are not the only student who has gotten a master's degree in a field they love (history, anyone?) and then doesn't know what to do with it.

Do you loathe children or just the idea of going back to school? Would you consider teaching choral music or music therapy? Have you ever composed anything that's been played in public? Please don't go into composing thinking there's a lot of money in it. Most composers beg to have their pieces played for free.

What do you consider your specific talents?

Of course there are options for you outside of teaching and probably outside of music full-time. It doesn't mean that you won't be applying what you've learned, but you may need to be more creative to find those opportunities. How about being a musical director for community theatre? Writing reviews of concerts for a local paper? Preparing program notes for a harried conductor? Spinning classical CDs with commentary on a college or public radio station? Being on staff at an arts camp? You'll note that these suggestions may not pay well and indeed, may be volunteer, but they will help you build connections.


----------



## Krummhorn

I too had aspirations of completing my musical education out to the PhD level (D.M.A) ... As I was going through my first two years at the university, the reports about jobs for music educators was not what I wanted to hear - the universities were churning out 250,000 teachers with no place to go. I did get my A.A., however. 

I then kept music as my avocation ... and went into Electronics, working as a civilian in an Air Force manufacturing plant. That put the bread and butter on the table and paid the bills. 

I had been a church organist for 6 years before heading off to the university - that gave me a part time income, and now some 51 years later, I'm still at it as a profession. I've retired from the standard 40 hour work week and devote 80% of my time to music, or music related things. 

Lunasong mentioned above about becoming a musical director for a community theater ... you could also try to land a church position directing vocal choirs, handbell choirs, childrens choirs and/or other instrumentalists. Now, churches do not pay a whole lot, and many are part time positions without any benefits, but the work is rewarding. 

The fellow that directs our choirs at church, founded his own professional choral group, and they now go on concert tours as well as assist in some of our major musical presentations at the church. 

There is always hope ... they teach you everything about music in school - except how to make a living at it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hope you don't sound picky? Shape up, soldier. Life is not served on a platter to you.

Whether self-employed or not, first and foremost, you must find a way to regain confidence. That's essentially your soul.

You obviously "had it" at some point, otherwise you would never have achieved what you have. Better start thinking the glass is mostly full, instead of mostly empty.

Now, get out there and do something, soldier. Stop feeling sorry for yourself. Deep six all the pity parties, and put on a happy face.

As my dear mother rightfully said, "There are many people far worse off than you."


----------

